
An Introduction to Magit, an Emacs Mode for Git - e19293001
https://www.masteringemacs.org/article/introduction-magit-emacs-mode-git
======
girzel
This is a bit old! Mostly still relevant (the discoverability problem has
improved), but a couple of years old.

